

Quixel.se MegaScans: Ultra-real materials calibrated from real-life - bhouston
http://quixel.se/megascansintro

======
CyberDildonics
So disregarding the fact that they have 70,000 facebook likes that seem to be
95% Indian for some reason, these are basically just digitizations of geometry
+ texture for some common scenarios like leaves and brick.

It sounds useful enough, but "ushering in a new era of CG" seems like a bit of
a stretch.

~~~
th0br0
I'm sure they meant "ushering in a new era of streamlined CG"

~~~
CyberDildonics
Even that would be a tremendous exaggeration. There isn't much on the site,
but if it is easy to create foliage and outdoor scenes that is great. But
generalizing a library of scans of static generic objects is one piece of a
giant puzzle. Each piece counts, but they are making grandiose marketing
claims that don't have much backing them up.

